# Does your rabbit circle your feet? Why do they do it?



## desibaba (Jan 10, 2007)

I always wonder what he is thinking when he doesit.He also like to follow around but loves to circle anyones feet ifthey are around him


----------



## Greta (Jan 10, 2007)

This is something un-neutered boys will oftendo. It's one way they have of telling you that they love you, alongwith purring and spraying. It usually stops once the bunny is neutered.Hope this helps!

Greta  and the boys :toastingbuns


----------



## desibaba (Jan 10, 2007)

I have been sprayed on before a couple of times.So he is marking ME as his territory???


----------



## Hollie (Jan 10, 2007)

Bless, you're getting bunny love!  

My girls circle my feet whenever I bring them food... Juniper does it even when I don't have food. 

The spraying is him marking you as his territory, too... I think you've got a bunny in love


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

Not just territory, he's marking you as his mate.

Boy am I glad that my only boys were neutered when I gotthem! BTW, girls sometimes circle and spray too.Mocha did before she was spayed.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been lucky enough to avoid being sprayed bymine, but they used to spray the walls and occasionally they spray eachother, too.. yuk!


----------



## mogge (Jan 10, 2007)

i haven't encountered spraying yet ( thank god), but marshmellow does the whole running around my feet thingsometimes too . marsh tends to smell my feet quite often too..butusually is more interested when i'm wearing my shoes..


----------



## backer (Jan 10, 2007)

My thummper will circle my feet whenhe wants to play or have me pet him.So far the only thing that he hasever sprayed was some paperwork i brought home with me and was sittingon the floor doing.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 10, 2007)

My old rabbit BunBun would circle, but thenafter a few rounds, he would actually hump my leg:shock:! Notlong after this started was a trip to the vet and it all stopped.


----------



## delusional (Jan 11, 2007)

Bunny runs round and round my feet in circles for as long as I'll let her. She's yet to spray anything though.
She's also recently developed an obsession with trying to dig throughmy feet. Tickly with socks on, quite painful with bare feet. =P


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Is it the same if they run in circles around youwhen you are sitting down? I will sit on the floor whenCocoa's out and he runs in circles all around me!


----------



## Greta (Jan 12, 2007)

*KimandCocoa wrote:*


> Is it the same if they run in circles around you when youare sitting down? I will sit on the floor when Cocoa's outand he runs in circles all around me!



Yup! they don't care whether you're sitting down or standing up, they still love you.


----------

